
The Highway Less Traveled (1998) - dredmorbius
https://www.greensboro.com/the-highway-less-traveled/article_5e9d9ffd-5abf-59d4-8630-048594cbcb88.html
======
dredmorbius
Robert Wood Kruch's dictum, sometimes abbreviated to bad roads make good
filters, strikes me as a melding of Gresham's Law and the Jevons paradox.

